# premier DEH-P8MP?



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

is this a pretty good deck? I am planning on getting one tomorrow. What other HU in this price range are good?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

IMO its a great deck. my boyfriend had one. it was difficult to learn how to use it but once you get the hang of it you will love it. the only thing i didnt like about the p8mp was that there is no detach button for the face you have to pull it off, im not saying you have to yank that thing off but it does require a slight tug. (or if there is a button neither my boyfriend or i could find it). he only sold it to upgrade to the avh-p6600dvd in dash monitor HU. I dont know if you have seen it in person or not but i have some screen shots of the different screen savers available on it. if you want to see them just let me know and i can email them to you.

another deck you might want to look at is the deh-p7700mp its a nice one too but i still like the p8mp better. 

or the deh-p960mp, this is a nice one also its the newer version of the deh-p840mp which i have owned and so has my boyfriend. although after a few months my boyfriends ran into a problem where the motorized face that flips down to revel the animated screen stopped moving and would only work from time to time, could have been that he just got a defective one because i never had that problem but it is an issue that needs to be considered when looking at a radio with the dual face feature.


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

thanks, i saw the screen savers on pioneers website. Looks like this will be the one im getting


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

How much is it ? How many reviews did you read ? Are you sure there's no other HU you overlooked ?


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

289.99 all the reviews ive read seem to be good, i was thinking alpine 9851 but this seems like a helluva lot better!


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I think you should go with it then... what cons did you find on it ? It'd be nice to know as a feedback.


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

basically just the look of it. it doesn't look to sharp, but i kinda like it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i love it i have one but the pioneer but not premier. it the best deck i had in a while


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a solid deck for Pioneer, but lately I've seen a lot of pioneer's units come back because of the outputs going out, but more in the lower models. I mean every brand has their ups and downs...


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I've had a Pioneer Premier 3200(?) for about six years with out any problems and I gave my girl a Pioneer Premier 7700mp for her birthday, I like the 8MP looks better, but I picked up the 7700 for $198 and it will suit her fine.


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Pioneer options*

I would go with either the 7700, the 8600, or the 80. Stay away from the 9600 as there have been too many horror stories of people having problems with the dual faceplate. Below are links for these products:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4039_150874695,00.html
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4039_63891892,00.html
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4039_152014395,00.html

If possible I recommend upgrading to the Premier line, the 770, the 860, or the 8. Stay away from the 960 as there are the same problems with the 9600. These units have a two year warranty and higher voltage pre-outs. Below are links for these items:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4041_151934538,00.html
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4041_64496601,00.html
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4041_76829766,00.html


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

i ordered the p8mp last night i just hope it gets here before ozzfest


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

can anyone tell me how i should hook it up to run 60wx4? i need like a 10 amp acc wire, and a 10 amp power wire. Does a 96 200sx have that or do i have to run a wire from the battery and then a sepperate acc switch???
thanks!


----------

